
Frequently Used Linux Commands – A Real World Statistics from 10M Commands - giis
http://www.webminal.org/fulc/
======
gjvc
I am astonished to see clear(1) in second place.

Ctrl-l (ell as in llama) and be happy. :-)

~~~
hackerm0nkey
I've remapped my fingers to just use CMD-K on Mac. Before that I just alias
clear to cls, clear was always too long to my taste. So yeah, I am equally
surprised :)

------
hackerm0nkey
in the 2019 status, why is "ls" repeated twice, once for line 1 and another
for line 26 ?

Assuming it's the same binary. Shouldn't this be a unique list?

~~~
dqybh
The one in line 26 has a space to the right. What a team of experts has
assembled this list, lol

~~~
hackerm0nkey
seriously? just trim and pass through uniq before you post ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

------
snthpy
:(){ :|:& };:

What is that?

~~~
microwavecamera
Fork bomb.

[https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/understanding-bash-fork-
bomb/](https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/understanding-bash-fork-bomb/)

